# Car. Torano Noventa Santiago Cigar Review - Overpriced



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First Torano that I was disappointed in. Thank God this was given to me & that I didn't pay the MSRP. Draw was tight & overall construction below u...

Read the full review here: Car. Torano Noventa Santiago Cigar Review - Overpriced


----------

